# Original 1963 schwinn stingray



## vastingray

original August 1963 Stingray


----------



## reeducado2003

Nice!

Enviado desde mi SM-N910T mediante Tapatalk


----------



## n2stuff

Awesome. You don't see many red ones. Very rare color.


----------



## mcmfw2

Killer piece Tom...


----------



## 67Ramshorn

Super sweet Stingray Tom, now when are you going to sell me that beauty.....
Dan


----------



## John G04

Nice stingray love that poster too!


----------



## Lalo

n2stuff said:


> Awesome. You don't see many red ones. Very rare color.



I am looking for a  red  63.


----------

